# Need experienced trainer Winchester VA area



## X2farm (Apr 27, 2015)

I am an inexperienced owner and have an 8yo Walker X who needs to move to our new home. He's been trailered 5 times before but won't load now. Bucking, rearing, backing and finally flipping himself over a 4' board fence to stay out of the trailer. 3 different trailers and multiple attempts to load him, I'm afraid all I've done is reinforce his determination to stay out of the trailer. I'm looking for an experienced professional who will work with Rain (horse-gelding) so I don't have to put him down. I'm desperate. Thank you for all referrals.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Hey there, I have two you could try contacting

First is Sarah, she helped me with my trailer loading issue, she does travel but I'm not sure if she will go all the way to Winchester but you could try calling her

Sarah F Drew ** Instructor Arlington, VA | Release Your Inner Equine!

Next is David, hes the best! He usually does most of his training on his own farm but I think he will travel some too. If you can get him to come out, he will work a miracle for you.

Hmm his website doesn't seem to be working...so please allow this one facebook link?
https://www.facebook.com/david.yauch

He really is amazing at what he does.


----------

